# Sommerfutter für Vögel



## Anja W. (22. Apr. 2017)

Moin zusammen,

in einem anderen Thread haben ja einige geschrieben, dass sie die Vögel auch im Sommer füttern.
Was nehmt Ihr dazu?

Ich hatte Proteinfutter von Dehner, das aus Insekten bestand und einen ganz guten Eindruck machte. Leider gibt es das seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr. Die "Proteinfutter", die ich danach hatte, bestanden unter anderem aus Körnern und Flocken und wurden nicht gut angenommen. 
Dieses Jahr habe ich eine Tüte getrocknete Mehlwürmer gekauft. Waren aber auch nicht der Hit.

Im Winter mische ich Futter aus Sonnenblumenkernen, Haferflocken mit Sonnenblumenöl, Erdnüssen und Rosinen. Das ist immer so schnell weg, dass ich mit dem Nachfüllen gar nicht hinterher komme.

Die Spatzen und Drosseln mögen auch Igelfutter, aber die anderen habe ich da noch nicht dran gesehen.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Digicat (22. Apr. 2017)

Wir beziehen unser Futter hier.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Anja W. (22. Apr. 2017)

Hmm, brauchen Vögel im Sommer so viel Fett, wie da angeboten wird?
Der "Premium Vitalmix" sieht am abwechslungsreichsten aus. Was nimmst Du? 

Und schon wieder ein Laden der Igel zu Pflanzenfressern machen möchte.  

LG
Anja


----------



## Digicat (22. Apr. 2017)

> Getreide, Huhn, Rinder- und Hühnerfett, Hühnerleber, Lachsöl, Ei und Eierzeugnisse, Erdnussstückchen, Krebstiere, Haferflocken, Mehlwürmer, Rosinen


Was würde dem Igel nicht schmecken ?


----------



## Anja W. (22. Apr. 2017)

Davon meinst du?
Getreide,  Erdnussstückchen, Haferflocken und Rosinen...

https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/saeugetiere/sonstige-saeugetiere/10302.html

Igel sind Insektenfresser und beißen nur in einen Apfel, wenn eine Schnecke drauf sitzt. Sie fressen zwar auch den Rest in diesen Futtermischungen. Aber nur, weil sie es wohl nicht auseinanderhalten können, da alles gleich riecht und es ist nicht sehr gut für sie.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. Apr. 2017)

Ich kaufe gerne bei vivara, allerdings bei der de-Adresse  Das Sortiment ist aber wohl das Gleiche. Es kommt aber auch vor, dass ich zuwenig bestelle und dan  irgendwie zu faul bin, nach zu bestellen und dann im niedergelassenen Handel (Gärtner, Zoohandel ) etc. nachkaufe, wenn ich eh dort bin. Was aber vorletzten Winter, als mir die Energieblöcke förmlich aus der Hand gerissen würden und im Spätwinter zu Ende waren, insofern schwierig war, als die meisten Geschäfte da wohl eher knapp einkaufen und dann nur noch die Reste abverkaufen.
Das Fettfutter, also diese ganzen Energieblöcke, -knödel usw. sind meiner Meinung nach eher für den Winter geeignet. Im Sommer schmilzt das bestimmt schnell weg. Da man das aber gut einfrieren kann hatte ich letzten Herbst reichlich bestellt und stelle jetzt fest, dass das nach wie vor gut geht. Was auch prima kommt, solange die __ Wespen noch nicht massenhaft aktiv sind, ist halbierte Äpfel unter Büschen auslegen. Amseln lieben das. 

Das Futter im Sommer muss nicht ganz so energiereich sein wie das Winterfutter, mein ich, weil keine Temperaturunterschiede von bis zu 50°C (Außentemperatur vs. Vogel-Körpertemperatur) mehr ausgeglichen werden muss und ja auch Vegetation und Insekten vorhanden sind / sein sollten. Allerdings bestätigen meine aktuellen Beobachtungen nicht unbedingt meine Theorie. Kann natürlich sein, dass das Frühlingsleben mit balzen und brüten und später Junge füttern genauso energieaufwendig ist wie winterliches Überleben im Energiesparmodus. Jedenfalls verfütter ich immer noch Winterfutter, energiereiche Samen, Futtermix für kleine Vögel und die Fettblöcke, und das wird nach wie vor gut genommen. Bei Wintereinbrüchen wie letztens sogar ausgesprochen gut. 

Ganze Erdnüsse würde ich nicht mehr zur Brutzeit verfüttern und geschälte und zerkleinerte Samen finde ich praktischer, obwohl es auch wieder lustig ist, an allen möglichen Stellen sprießende Sonnenblumen, Hanf und Weizen zu haben. Kann man ja grad wieder stehen lassen, wenn's nicht stört 

Zum Igelfutter: vielleicht sind Igel auch "Secondhand-Vegtarier" (wie diese Kalmundsatire "Ich bin Secondhand-Vegatarier: die Kuh frisst das Gras und ich fress die Kuh") Reptilienhalter kennen das, die Futterinsekten gut zu ernähren, weil deren Mageninhalt die lebensnotwendige "Gemüsebeilage" ihrer ausschließlich carnivorischen Prädatoren sein soll. Von daher nehmen vielleicht auch ausschließlich __ Schnecken und Insekten fressende Igel indirekt pflanzliche Nahrung zu sich, die ihnen natürlich genauso fehlt, wenn die Tierchen dazu fehlen und die mit dem Igelfutter irgendwie mit ergänzt werden sollte.


----------



## Anja W. (23. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Beate,
mit dem Igelfutter magst du recht haben. In dem, was ich füttere, sind auch nicht nur Insekten. Aber eben auch keine Rosinen. Ich hatte mal eine andere Sorte, die sah aus wie Vogelfutter. Da ich im Spätherbst, als es kaum noch Insekten gab, zeitnah nichts anderes bekommen habe, habe ich das genommen und die Igel haben auch alles gefressen. Das Ergebnis waren Durchfälle und Kot, der noch schlimmer müffelte als üblich. Mit dem Vitakraftfutter war dann wieder alles ok. Insofern war wohl wirklich das Futter der Auslöser. Das Trockenfutter mische ich mit Katzenfutter (Rind ohne Sauce), Eiern oder mal gekochten Hühnerherzen.
Meisenknödel und Erdnüsse in Fett waren diesen Winter weder hier noch im Wochenendhaus der Renner. Die hingen alle relativ lange. Auch die letzten Sonnenblumenkerne waren draußen noch lange im Futterhaus. In Ordnung waren sie, soweit der Mensch das mit __ Nase und Gaumen beurteilen kann.
Nächstes Jahr bestelle ich mal bei vivara. Meine Mischung in den Häusern ging allerdings gut weg, da werde ich bei bleiben.

Liebe Grüße 
Anja


----------



## pema (23. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich mache da keinen Unterschied zwischen Sommer- und Wintervogelfutter. Ich glaube auch eher, diese Unterscheidung ist eine Erfindung der Futterindustrie, um auch im Sommer Vogelfutter los zu werden. 
Über den Energiegehalt des Futters habe ich mir noch nie Gedanken gemacht (so von wg. 'im Sommer eher energiearm')...das müssen die kleinen Kerle doch wohl am Besten wissen. (Überfettete Vögel sind mir bisher noch nicht untergekommen).
Was aber im Frühling / Sommer weg geht wie warme Semmeln sind Mehlwürmer. Lebende wohlgemerkt. Die getrockneten konnte ich in die Tonne hauen. Leider sind die __ Würmer ziemlich kostenintensiv - eine eigene Zucht habe ich auch schon mal versucht...aber das klappte gar nicht...nicht für die Menge, die an der einzigen Würmerfutterstelle im Garten so an einem Tag weggeschleppt wird.
Ansonsten gibt es die üblichen Meisenknödel (auch zerdrückt  in einer Schale, für die nicht ganz so geschickten Vögel), geschälte und ungeschälte Sonnenblumenkerne, Hanfkörner (für Buchfinken und Co.),  selbst gemachtes Fettfutter (Haferflocken, Rosinen, Öl) und Erdnüsse in der Schale für Eichelhäher, Elster, Krähe, Specht und Eichhörnchen.
Der (die) Igel scheint genug Futter am Teich und im Garten zu finden (die Köttel sind jedenfalls schön groß) und die Raubvögel ...nun, ja: die Vielzahl der anderen Vögel ermöglicht auch den einen oder anderen Jagderfolg.
petra


----------



## domserv (23. Apr. 2017)

Ich mache keinen Unterschied zwischen Sommer und Winterfutter. Es gibt immer Insektenknödel, Sonnenblummenkerne, Körner-Weichfuttermischung mit Nüssen und Rosinen und getrocknete Mehlwürmer. Wird gut angenommen. Alles vom Dehner. Lebende Mehlwürmer würde ich gerne verfüttern, da bekommt aber meine liebe Gattin die Oberkrise. Also gibts nur getrocknete.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## marcus18488 (24. Apr. 2017)

Mal ne ganz allgemeine Frage: wieso füttert Ihr Vögel im Sommer? Der Tisch der Natur ist reich gedeckt. 
Wenn ihr dann in Urlaub fährt, verhungern die Vögel, da sind das Futtersuche. verlernt haben. 
Wir richten schon genug Schäden mit der winterfüuan, jetzt auch noch im Sommer weitermachen damit?


----------



## domserv (24. Apr. 2017)

Unsere Landschaft ist so aufgeräumt, dass die Vögel eigentlich nicht mehr genug Futter finden. Neulich kam die Meldung, dass die Insektenpopulationen (im Allgemeinen) um 80% zurückgegangen ist. Da bleibt nicht mehr viel. Die meisten Gärten - unsere natürlich nicht - bieten den Vögeln gar nichts zu futtern. Nachdem mir ein Orintologieprofessor gesagt hat, "füttert bitte durchgehend", mach ich das auch.


----------



## Tanny (24. Apr. 2017)

Ich bin hier gerade reingestolpert und habe mal überflogen 

Ich mache ähnlich wie Petra keine Unterschiede zwischen Sommer und Winter. 
Viel Wichtiger als eine Unterscheidung ist m.E., dass man die unrsprünglichen Bestandteile als Ganzes belässt und keine 
Mischungen mit irgendwelchen Zusätzen verwendet, wo meist Geschmacks und Farbstoffe die Tiere belasten und sie in die Irre führen, was 
das aufgenommene Futter anbelangt. 
Am Einfachsten ist es, wenn man sich in einer Futtermühle einfach die Einzelkomponenten holt oder Mischungen, die ausschließlich ganze Körner beinhalten. 
Sinnvoll ist eine Mischung, die grobere Körner (z.B. Sonnenblumenkerne) und feinere (Sämereien) beinhalten, 
so dass alle Singvogelarten passende Körner finden. 
Solange die Körner ganz und unverfälscht sind, werden die Vögel das selektieren, was sie brauchen. 
Von der Verfütterung von Trockeninsekten würde ich ganz abraten und von Mehlwürmern sowieso. 
Mehlwürmer sind aufgrund ihrer Zusammensetzung Nährstoffzehrer und nur wenige Singvogelarten 
vertragen sie wirklich. 
Lieber kann man energiereiche Knödel (also ganze Körner in Fett - auch ohne weitere Zusätze) anbieten, 
so dass die Elterntiere Zeit sparen mit der Futtersuche für sich selbst und ihre ganze Energie in die Insektensuche für ihre Kids stecken können. 

Die Vogelküken benötigen fast alle in den ersten Lebenstagen ausschließlich Insekten. Jede Vogelart ist auf andere Insekten spezialisiert - jedes Insekt liefert unterschiedliche Nährstoffzusammensetzungen. So gibt es Vögel, die zum größten Teil Blattläuse verfüttern, andere ausschließlich Fluginsekten, die nächsten überwiegend Ameiseneier  und wieder andere __ Spinnen - jeder Vogel ist da spezialisiert. 

Die Futterinsekten müssen lebend/frisch sein und vor allem gut ernährt sein. Das finde ich i.d.R. nur bei Naturfang oder, wenn ich die gekauften, lebenden Insekten zu Hause zwischenhältere und vernünftig auffüttere. 
Gekaufte Futterinsekten sind praktisch immer einseitig mit inrgendwelchen Pulvern und nicht ausreichend ernährt - damit liefern sie auch nur mangelhafte Nährstoffe an die Küken. 
Die Eltern wissen das nicht und wundern sich, dass ihre Küken Rachitis oder ähnliches entwickeln, selbst wenn sie scheinbar die richtigen Insekten füttern. 

Insofern, den Eltern gutes Futter anbieten und parallel viele Lebensräume für Insekten im Garten schaffen, auf Gifte aller Art verzichten und sich dran freuen, wie die Eltern ihre Kids mit gesundem Naturfutter aufziehen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Apr. 2017)

Ich habe in meiner Magnolie einen flachen Drahtkorb am Henkel aufgehängt, der so frei platziert ist, dass die Vögel rundum alles gut im Blick haben und der zudem so hoch hängt, dass meine Katzen keine Chance haben (die liegen ohnehin lieber drinnen auf der warmen Fensterbank und schauen den Piepmätzen träge beim Futtern zu). Das Drahtkörbchen fülle ich üppig mit Meisenknödeln – und es ist bei der Vogelwelt der echte Renner! Rotkehlchen, Spatzen, Meisen, __ Stare, Heckenbraunellen, Amseln, Tauben und heute sogar – ich wollte meinen Augen nicht trauen! – ein Buntspecht, der emsig auf die Knödel einhackte! Das Tolle ist, dass die Vögel diverse Möglichkeiten haben, an das Futter zu kommen: Die kleinen Vögel hängen gerne unten dran und picken, die großen Vögel setzen sich auf den Korbrand oder ins Körbchen hinein. Ein Verunreinigung des Futters durch Kot habe ich bisher nicht feststellen können – der Knödelumsatz ist allerdings auch unglaublich. Ich glaube, ich ernähre die Vögel des kompletten Dorfes. 

Und glücklicherweise ist meine Gartenerde so voller Regenwürmer, dass für den Vogelnachwuchs hoffentlich auch genug abfällt. Wenn ich die Hühner nach draußen lasse, während ich im Garten arbeite, dann habe ich beim Jäten immer unter jedem Arm je ein Huhn sitzen und die beiden wachen mit Argusaugen darüber, dass sie alle __ Würmer aus den Grassoden pflücken dürfen, bevor ich sie beiseite lege.


----------



## Tanny (24. Apr. 2017)

die Knödel sind bei mir im Sommer auch der Renner. Im WInter eigentlich eher Nüsse und Körner.

Was übrigends den Knödelumsatz anbelangt: ich bestelle immer direkt bei Stüben (die stellen die Tetje Knödel her) 10 Kartons a 100 Knödel ohne Verpackung (also ohne Netz und Folie). Also 3-4 tausend Knödel gehen bei mir im Jahr durch - kommt aber auch, weil meine Krahs auch alle mitfuttern....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Apr. 2017)

Ich hatte im Herbst versehentlich einen Karton mit 100 (statt 25) Meisenknödeln bestellt, deswegen gab es reichlich zu verteilen. Und ich war zu faul, jeden einzelnen mit einem Bändchen aufzubaumeln. Das Körbchen war also eigentlich eine reine Faulheitsmaßnahme – aber es hat sich bewährt! Ich mache morgen mal Fotos davon.


----------



## Tanny (24. Apr. 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz allgemeine Frage: wieso füttert Ihr Vögel im Sommer? Der Tisch der Natur ist reich gedeckt.
> Wenn ihr dann in Urlaub fährt, verhungern die Vögel, da sind das Futtersuche. verlernt haben.
> Wir richten schon genug Schäden mit der winterfüuan, jetzt auch noch im Sommer weitermachen damit?



Marcus, die Vögel verlernen die Futtersuche nicht. Wenn sie nicht durch maskierte Futtermittel (Geschmackstoffe etc.) in die Irre geführt werden, holen sie sich genau das, was sie selbst brauchen, um das zu ergänzen, was sie in der Natur nicht mehr finden. Meine Meisen z.B., die während der Brut täglich am Knödel hängen räumen super fleissig jeden Morgen alle Fenster auf - __ Spinnen und deren Beute und verfüttern das an die Brut. 
Sie jagen trotz der Zufütterung wie die Weltmeister.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Apr. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> die Knödel sind bei mir im Sommer auch der Renner. Im WInter eigentlich eher Nüsse und Körner.
> 
> Was übrigends den Knödelumsatz anbelangt: ich bestelle immer direkt bei Stüben (die stellen die Tetje Knödel her) 10 Kartons a 100 Knödel ohne Verpackung (also ohne Netz und Folie). Also 3-4 tausend Knödel gehen bei mir im Jahr durch - kommt aber auch, weil meine Krahs auch alle mitfuttern....



Lach! Wenn ich so weitermache, dann kann ich Dir bei der Bestellung bald Konkurrenz machen. Neben dem Körbchen habe ich noch ein kleines Häuschen mit losen Körnern aufgehängt, da können sich die schüchternen Kleinvögel ihre Ration abholen, falls sie das Remmidemmi am Knödel-Fly-In nicht mögen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Apr. 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz allgemeine Frage: wieso füttert Ihr Vögel im Sommer?



Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob es in Nordfriesland überhaupt »Sommer« gibt!  Bis ich das verifiziert habe, und bis die vogel- und insektenfreundliche Hecke fertig gepflanzt ist und Erträge liefert, werde ich die Piepmätze rund ums Jahr füttern, denke ich.


----------



## Tanny (24. Apr. 2017)

Ich habe die Knödel in dem Fütterer. Ein Knödelhalter hängt frei für die Vögel, die sich ranhängen, einer hängt am Gitter, für die, die sich lieber ins Gitter setzen und ein Körbchen hängt ebenfalls drin. 
Die Krahs bekommen täglich zwei zerbröselte Knödel auf das Garagendach und die AMseln holen sich im Fütterer was von dem Knödel, den ich lose ins Futterhäuschen lege. Die Tauben gehen meistens zum kleinen Fütterer auf dem Tisch, wo ein Knödelhalter von außen erreichbar hängt. Ansonsten gibt es in dem kleinen Fütterer nur Futter für Weichfresser - das ist auch gleichzeitig Winnies Fernseher, denn der Fütterer steht direkt vor ihrem Fenster


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Apr. 2017)

Besser geht es wirklich nicht! Wobei – Dir wird auch da ganz bestimmt wieder etwas einfallen, mit dem Du den Status Quo noch toppen kannst.


----------



## Tanny (24. Apr. 2017)

ist ja schon. Letztes Jahr stand der große Fütterer noch auf dem Fussboden - Folge: Nager haben sich da unter einen Ausgang gegraben und es wurde drinnen dreckig. 
Jetzt steht der Fütterer erhöht, die Nager müssen sich nachts vor den Katzen in Acht nehmen, die den Fütterer als ideales Jagdrevier entdeckt haben und die Hühner sorgen für Ordnung unter dem Fütterer


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Apr. 2017)

Ich habe gerade mal bei Stüben nachgeschaut – da steht, dass sie nur an Großhändler verkauft. Aber bei den rauen Mengen, die Du da umsetzt, gehst Du vermutlich problemlos als solcher durch.


----------



## Tanny (24. Apr. 2017)

Sie haben direkt an der Mühle auch ein Ladengeschäft - Einzelhandel - darüber kann ich dann problemlos einkaufen - und bei den Mengen lässt sich auch handeln


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. Apr. 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Wir richten schon genug Schäden mit der winterfüuan, jetzt auch noch im Sommer weitermachen damit?


Was für Schäden meinst du?


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. Apr. 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Das Körbchen war also eigentlich eine reine Faulheitsmaßnahme – aber es hat sich bewährt! Ich mache morgen mal Fotos davon.


Auja, Fotos 

Mir ging's ähnlich: ich hatte die zylinderförmigen Energiekuchen, aber das Aufhängesystem schienen die Vögel nicht anzunehmen.Also habe ich sie zerkleinert und in Meisenknödel-Hängekörbchen gelegt. Das geht weg wie nix und die Krümel, die beim zerteilen abfallen, kann man schön drunter verteilen, da bleibt nix über.
Das nächste mal kaufe/mache ich aber gleich Knödel ohne Netz und spar mir den Abfall vom eingegossenen Aufhänger.


----------



## domserv (25. Apr. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Ich bin hier gerade reingestolpert und habe mal überflogen
> 
> Ich mache ähnlich wie Petra keine Unterschiede zwischen Sommer und Winter.
> Viel Wichtiger als eine Unterscheidung ist m.E., dass man die unrsprünglichen Bestandteile als Ganzes belässt und keine
> ...



Danke für die ausführlichen, fachlichen Informationen.  Werde dann mal mein Fütterungskonzept überarbeiten. Richtig ist natürlich, dass den Vögeln entsprechende Lebensräume geboten werden. Ich habe das Glück ein großen Grundstück (fast 4000 m2) zu besitzen mit zum Teil alten Baumbestand, Hecken, alten Obstbäumen, Trockenmauern und eben der Teichlandschaft. Vom Zaunkönig bis zum Uhu kommt alles vorbei. Zurzeit singt die Nachtigall wieder die ganze Nacht. 

Bei meinen Nachbarn drumherum ist alles mehr oder weniger tot, steriler Rasen und Tuja. Ein Nachbar hat soger ein paar Bäume. Und in den gedüngten Wiesen gibts für die Vögel auch nix zu holen.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## domserv (25. Apr. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> die Knödel sind bei mir im Sommer auch der Renner. Im WInter eigentlich eher Nüsse und Körner.
> 
> Was übrigends den Knödelumsatz anbelangt: ich bestelle immer direkt bei Stüben (die stellen die Tetje Knödel her) 10 Kartons a 100 Knödel ohne Verpackung (also ohne Netz und Folie). Also 3-4 tausend Knödel gehen bei mir im Jahr durch - kommt aber auch, weil meine Krahs auch alle mitfuttern....



meinst du Theodor Stüben oHG (* defekter Link entfernt *). Laut Internetseite liefern die nur an Großhändler.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Sie haben direkt an der Mühle auch ein Ladengeschäft - Einzelhandel - darüber kann ich dann problemlos einkaufen - und bei den Mengen lässt sich auch handeln


----------



## Tanny (25. Apr. 2017)

domserv schrieb:


> meinst du Theodor Stüben oHG (* defekter Link entfernt *). Laut Internetseite liefern die nur an Großhändler.


Ja, der. 
Stüben hat direkt dort ein kleines Ladengeschäft, wo man auch als Endkunde Futtermittel und alles mögliche holen kann. Unter anderen haben sie z.B. auch absolut alle Futterkomponenten draussen in riesigen Holzkisten einzeln (diverse Getreide, Sämereine, Nüsse in utnerschiedlichsten Ausführungen etc.) 
Da mischen sie auch ihre eigenen Mischungen an Hühnerfutter, Vogelfutter, Entenfutter, Fasanenfutter etc. 
Im "Laden" (tresen mit Miniverkaufsraum davor kann man dann enben einigen Sachen wie Futterhäuschen oder Salzleckstein fürs Pferd oder so auch 
sagen, was man genau in welchen mengen haben will, dann zahlt man das, kriegt nen Zettel in die hand, geht raus in die Mühle und ein Mitarbeiter mischt einem dann an, was man drinnen bezahlt hat - oder gibt es raus. ....Wie zu Großmutters Zeiten 
Keine Ahnung, ob man bei einer grösseren Menge auch einen Versand hinbekommt - einfach mal anrufen und fragen - oder fragen, welcher EInzelhändler ind er Nähe von denen beliefert wird. Dann bestellt man eben genau das, was man haben will über den und lässt sich das nach Wunsch von Stüben mischen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2017)

Hier mal ein schneller Schnappschuss des Körbchens. Ich muss wirklich mal die größere Kamera rausholen, dafür habe ich ein gescheites Tele. Falls der Specht noch mal vorbeikommt …


----------



## Tanny (25. Apr. 2017)

Das ist mit Sicherheit für alle Vögel ein Schlaraffenland bei der Größe

Nur als kleiner Tip: Du solltest die grünen Netze vorm Befüllen der Schale abmachen.
Sie werden gerne mal mit verschleppt und liegen entweder als Plastikmüll dann in der freien Landschaft oder werden im Extremfall auch noch in Nestern verbaut, wo dann Tiere drin hängen bleiben.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2017)

Super, danke Kirstin! Heute ging ohnehin der letzte Knödel mit Netzstrumpf ins Körbchen*, als nächstes ordere ich dann halterlose Knödel. 

*Ich gehe gleich mal raus und entferne die Netze.


----------



## Deuned (25. Apr. 2017)

Auch ich füttere im Frühjahr/Sommer meine Vögel im Garten weiter.
Am Wochenende hatte ich ein "tolles" Erlebnis:
Ich hatte im Netz abwechselnd Fettknödel und Erdnüsse aufgehängt.Etliche Kohl-und Blaumeisen freuten sich und nahmen alles gerne an.Zufällig schaute ich nach nur 1 Stunde erneut nach draußen und alle Netze waren leer.
Zunächst verstand ich nicht,was der Grund war und hängte ein neues Konvolut auf.Dieses überlebte nur wenige Minuten denn dann kam eine Dohle(schwarzes Gefieder,grauer Hals),und "stahl" das ganze Konvolut.........


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Apr. 2017)

Das war ein räuberischer Großhändler!


----------



## Anja W. (25. Apr. 2017)

Hier flog gestern eine Elster mit einer Erdnussstange im Schnabel vorbei. Ich dachte, ich gucke nicht richtig. Aber sie landete dann auf dem Nachbardach und nahm das Ding auseinander. Also die "einseitige Ernährung" hat bestimmt zu Bauchweh geführt...


----------



## domserv (25. Apr. 2017)

Rabenvögel habe ich "leider" auch bei mir. Am Futterhäuschen waren die aber noch nie.


----------



## Tanny (25. Apr. 2017)

ich habe auch Rabenvögel - sind die nicht klasse? 
Endlich nach vielen Jahren sind auch die Saatkrähen zurück und haben hier eine neue Kolonie gegründet!


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. Apr. 2017)

Meine Elstern sind sehr "zivilisiert" . Wir wohnen am Dorfrand und um diese "letzten Grundstücke" treibt sich regelmäßig ein munterer Junggesell/innentrupp herum. Es kam zwar schon vor, dass eine Elster mal schnell einen Meisenknödel quasi im Alleingang leer pickte, aber meistens laufen die brav auf dem Boden rum und sammeln sich ihr Zeugs zusammen. An der Futterstelle ist ein Steinhäufchen mit einem flachen Stein als Futtertisch (der ist pflegeleicht, weil mit Bürste und Wassereimerchen bei Bedarf schnell geputzt und passt sich ansonsten prima ins Gartenbild ein), da hüpfen sie auch ganz gerne herum. Da findet Vogel auch immer irgendwas, selbst wenn das Streufutter mal alle ist. 

Am Wochenende versuche ich mal, ein paar Bilder zu kriegen.


----------



## domserv (26. Apr. 2017)

Ich finde die nicht so gut. Ich freue mich, dass ich seit 30 Jahren eine Pouplation von Ringelnattern und Glattnattern auf meinem Grundstück habe und ich tu alles damit sie bleiben. Seit zwei Jahren haben wir vermehrt Saatkrähen bei uns in der Nähe. Letztes jahr eine Kolonie von ca. 12 Vögeln. Die sind die eindeutigen Herrscher in der Luft. Leider habe ich schon zweimal erlebt, wie so eine Krähe sich eine Schlange geschnappt hat. Seitdem kann ich die nicht mehr leiden.


----------



## Tanny (26. Apr. 2017)

domserv schrieb:


> Ich finde die nicht so gut. Ich freue mich, dass ich seit 30 Jahren eine Pouplation von Ringelnattern und Glattnattern auf meinem Grundstück habe und ich tu alles damit sie bleiben. Seit zwei Jahren haben wir vermehrt Saatkrähen bei uns in der Nähe. Letztes jahr eine Kolonie von ca. 12 Vögeln. Die sind die eindeutigen Herrscher in der Luft. Leider habe ich schon zweimal erlebt, wie so eine Krähe sich eine Schlange geschnappt hat. Seitdem kann ich die nicht mehr leiden.



Ich kann verstehen, dass es keine Freude ist, zu sehen, wenn so ein Vogel Dir Deine "Lieblinge" wegsammelt. 
Aber die Krahs wollen und müssen auch nur leben. 
Mir geht es nicht anders, wenn mal wieder einer meiner mühsam und mit viel Herzblut aufgezogenen Pfleglinge quasi beim Jungfernflug vor meinen Augen vom Sperber weggeschnappt wird. 
Das ist unendlich traurig - trotzdem mag ich auch den Sperber. 
Er muss ja auch von was leben und seine Jungen füttern. 
Dieser Kreislauf ist nun mal Natur. 
Die beste Hilfe, die Du allen Seiten angedeihen lassen kannst, ist, den __ Nattern so viel Unterschlupf und Schutz wie möglich schaffen und den Krahs alternative, hochwertige  Kost anbieten, damit sie ihre Jungen gross kriegen. 
z.B. eine richtig wurmreiche, sehr kruz gehaltene Grasfläche, wo Du zusätzlich täglich ein paar handvoll Vogelstreufutter ausstreust. 
__ Würmer gibts an jedem Reitstall, indem man sich einfach was vom Misthaufen holt und da verteilt, falls man selbst nicht so viele Würmer hat. 
Die Saatkrähen brauchen für ihre Jungen Würmer, Käferlarven etc - also tierische Kost - die ALtvögel ernähren sich nachher mehr von Saaten, Obst und Co. 
Die Rabekrähen sind auch im Alter auf Aas/Fleisch aus - da kann man auch gut mal ein Ei anbieten oder ein paar Brocken Rinderleber und Co. 
Wenn sie genug geeignetes Futter für ihre Jungen finden, werden sie nicht so viele Nattern fangen.
Anders als der mensch töten die Tiere in der Natur normalerweise nicht zum Vergnügen, sondern nur, was sie brauchen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2017)

Deuned schrieb:


> Dieses überlebte nur wenige Minuten denn dann kam eine Dohle(schwarzes Gefieder,grauer Hals),und "stahl" das ganze Konvolut.........


Bei uns machen das die Elstern und Krähen, deshalb werden die Säckchen für die Kleinen "gesichert"
http://www.dehner.de/zoo-wildvogel-meisenknoedel/Dobar-Futterstation-Spirale-2227627/


----------



## Anja W. (26. Apr. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> ich habe auch Rabenvögel - sind die nicht klasse?



Finde ich auch! Also wenn ich mich nicht ganz doll irre, ist in der Umgebung des Wochenendhauses seid letztem Jahr ein Kolkrabenpaar. Leider habe ich sie noch nicht aus der Nähe sehen können. Aber so groß und mit dem lauten "kra kra" können das eigentlich nur welche sein.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Anja W. (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

aus aktuellem Anlaß muss ich den Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen. Dieses Jahr füttere ich das erste Mal im Sommer. Im Winter hatte ich viele Meisen, Drosseln, Spatzen, Rotkehlchen, Eichelhäher usw. Das Drosselnest in der Hecke wurde leider ausgeräumt, obwohl es eigentlich nicht zu sehen war. Zumindest habe ich 2 tote Küken im Garten gefunden. Die Nonnengrasmücke auf der Terrasse hat nur einmal gebrütet. Das Nest ist jetzt leer.
Mittlerweile habe ich fast nur noch Spatzen und ein paar wenige Meisen, die täglich 2 Knödel und eine Ladung im Futterhaus leeren. Die Drosseln sehe ich ganz selten. 

Ich glaube, durch die Fütterung habe ich zur starken Vermehrung der Spatzen beigetragen und die anderen Vögel verscheucht. Hat noch jemand so eine Beobachtung gemacht?

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo Anja,

nein. Spatzen sind bei uns genauso viele wie immer. Aber an der Fütterung hängen mehr Vögel, als sonst zu sehen sind. Vom Dompfaff bis zum Grünfink und ein paar zarte kleine, die man erst bei genauerem HIngucken als Nicht-Spatzen identifizieren kann.


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Juli 2017)

Pfff, meine Spatzen picken gerade die unreifen Birnen an...oben am Stiel und überall nur ein bisschen :-( Dann kommen die __ Wespen und beenden das ganze...
Und heut haben sie auch die unreifen Trauben entdeckt...
Ob da füttern helfen würde?
Die Trauben steck ich in kleine Gazebeutelchen. 
Das hat sich bewährt, gegen Vögel und Wespen...
VG Monika


----------



## Anja W. (25. Juli 2017)

Pass auf, dass die Vögel nicht mit den Krallen in den Säckchen hängenbleiben.


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Juli 2017)

Nee, die sind so fein, das da nix hängen bleibt...
VG Monika


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2017)

Wir teilen die Trauben brüderlich - meistens mit den Amseln und Ringeltauben. Oben auf der Pergola dürfen die Vögel, unten wir. Obwohl Frau Amsel manchmal schummelt....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Juli 2017)

Bei mir zur Zeit am Sommerfutterkörbchen: Spatzen (beide Sorten), Blaumeisen, Kohlmeisen, Grünfinken, ab und zu noch Amseln, der Buntspecht täglich und dann noch so kleine, zarte, braune Vögelchen (die allerdings eher an den Beeren im Garten knabbern oder Insekten abfischen), bei denen ich zwischen Gartengrasmücke und Zilpzalp schwanke (habe sie nur gesehen, nicht gehört). Den Amseln lege ich auch immer mal Obst hin, das sie sich allerdings mit den Hühner teilen müssen (wer halt zuerst da ist …).


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Juli 2017)

Hei, klar teile ich auch mit den Vögeln.
Soviele Gazesäckchen hab ich ja garnicht (100 Stück/14€ im WWW) und es sind auch zuviele Trauben.
Nur möchte ich auch paar abbekommen und das ist ohne einpacken leider nicht möglich.
Die ziehen einem jetztnoch die A-Kerbe zusammen und bis die lecker und süß sind, sind sie zerfressen, angefault und kaputt.
Etwa 1/3 möchte ich selber ernten, der Rest gehört den Tieren. Eingepackt halten die bis Dezember, auch nach den ersten Frösten sind sie noch genießbar.
Habe 2 Haustrauben, eine Phönix in weiß und eine Regent in Blau.
 
Hier sieht man die Phönix am Balkongeländer im Frühling...die geht einmal quer, dann an der Säule hoch zum oberen Balkon und dort wächst sie unterm Dach nochmal auf 2qm.
Heute werd ich einpacken...drückt mir die Daumen das es nicht den ganzen Tag regnet.
Sieht auch ganz nett aus mit den Säckchen.
Ich versteh das nicht. Bei andern Leuten gehen die Vögel garnicht an die Trauben...die hängen unbehelligt bis zum Herbst.

Heute fahre ich in einen Gartenfachmarkt, mal sehen, wieviel sie einem für Sommerfutter abknöpfen wollen. Vielleicht nehm ich mal ein Päckchen mit und probier aus, ob sie sich etwas von den Birnen ablenken lassen. Die meisten hängen zu hoch zum Einpacken.
Wir haben diesjahr aber wirklich extrem viele Spatzen...
Meine Blutpflaumen haben sie auchschon gefressen..ebenso wie die Sauerkirschen und Heidelbeeren.

Meint ihr das Futter direkt neben dem Birnbaum anbieten oder lieber etwas entfernt davon?
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Juli 2017)

So, die schönsten Trauben eingepackt...da bleibt echt genug über...
Besonders die Blauen sind diesjahr derart übermotiviert :glotz: die haben kaum in die Säckchen gepasst.
Die wo einzwei Mehltautrauben mit dran sind, pack ich erst garnicht ein. Das wird nicht besser in den Säckchen...
Aber die Vögel sind echt feinschmecker...Die haben sich die besten Bergel rausgesucht und oben in die Trauben gepickt...
Die hab ich abgezupft vor dem Einpacken...
VG Monika


----------



## Tanny (27. Juli 2017)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Grund für die fehlenden anderen Vögel eine fütterungsbedingtte Übervermehrung der Spatzen ist. 
Bei mir sind riesige Sperlingskolonien - trotzdem habe ich alle anderen oben schon so genannten Vogelarten auch nach wie vor haufenweise. 
Vielleicht finden die anderen zur zeit in der Natur genug (Sämereien, Früchte - was sie so jeweils bevorzugen) und sind deshalb nicht zu sehen? 

@Biotopfan dass die Vögel an Deine Trauben gehen und bei anderen nichts anrühren, hängt vielleicht damit zusammen, dass woanders zuviel Zeug auf die Pflanzen und an deren Wurzel gespritzt wird - schmeckt dann irgendwie "ungesund" und "künstlich" - dann dochlieber Biotopobst  

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (28. Juli 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> dann dochlieber Biotopobst



Bei mir wird auch das Bio-Obst geliebt, aber nur, wenn es süß genug ist .  . Die hellen Trauben gehen weg wie warme Semmeln, während 
die Roten unberührt bleiben . Erst zum Spätsommer, wenn die Hellen alle weg sind, und die Roten genug Sonne abbekommen haben, sind
die auch dran . Eigentlich bleibt für mich recht wenig übrig . Die Teilung geht 2/3 an die Vögel, und 1/3 ich .


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Juli 2017)

Hei, an die Regent/blauen gehen die Amseln jetzt schon...obwohl die nur an den Seiten anfangen etwas Farbe zu bekommen.
VG Monika


----------



## Tanny (28. Juli 2017)

@ Jolantha  so sehen die verhältnisse bei mir auch aus - oder nein, eher so: 75 % an die Vögel und das letzte Viertel teilen sich die Hühner und wir  

...und bei den Kirschen sind seit 3 jahren in Folge 100% an die Vögel gegangen - ich habe von meinen wirklich super tragenden Kirschen noch nicht eine einzige reife Kirsche gesehen - immer einen Tag vor der Pflückreife sind sie weg


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Juli 2017)

Mein Kirschbaum gehört auch den Vögeln. Das hat aber auch damit zu tun, dass der Baum dermaßen hoch ist, dass an eine unfallfreie Ernte meinerseits gar nicht zu denken ist.  Johannisbeeren und Himbeeren überlassen die gefiederten Freunde dafür mir. Und die Erdbeeren sind glaube ich den Hühnern zum Opfer gefallen, ich habe jedenfalls nicht eine rote zu Gesicht bekommen …


----------



## Christine (28. Juli 2017)

Die Felsenbirnen nehmen sie ja auch, bevor sie reif sind. Aber es gibt etwas, was sie nicht nehmen: Weiße Johannisbeeren haben sie nicht auf der Rechnung


----------



## Tanny (28. Juli 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Die Felsenbirnen nehmen sie ja auch, bevor sie reif sind. Aber es gibt etwas, was sie nicht nehmen: Weiße Johannisbeeren haben sie nicht auf der Rechnung



 die holen sich aber die Tauben..... 

...und die Erdbeeren sind bei uns den Hunden zum Opfer gefallen


----------



## Christine (28. Juli 2017)

Unsere Tauben nicht. Die Super-Guppys (Ringeltauben) versuchen auch immer an die Felsenbirnen ran zu kommen. Die Ästchen sind nur so dünn, dass das sehr häufig mit einem Absturz endet und da sie nicht die begnadeten Fllugkünstler sind...


----------



## jolantha (29. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich das so lese, sind wir wirklich ganz tolle Tierfütterer . Am Zaun bei mir stehen noch zwei Haselnussbüsche, ich sehe die Nüsse 
die gesamte Zeit reifen, aber wenn ich mal welche ernten möchte, waren die Eichhörnchen mal wieder schneller. 
Also auch da keine Chance . Aber meine Tomaten bleiben wenigstens für mich


----------



## Anja W. (29. Juli 2017)

Unser Nachbar hat einen Walnussbaum. Also so viele Nussbäume, wie ich pro Jahr aus unserem Minivorgarten rode, kann er selbst auch nicht viel ernten.  Das Eichhorn frisst im Winter auch lieber die Erdnüsse der Vögel, als mal nach seinen verbuddelten Nüssen zu suchen.


----------

